
The UK’s sole refiner of gold and its biggest private vault - kawera
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2017/dec/26/the-pots-of-gold-at-the-east-edge-of-london
======
sandworm101
>>> It is impossible to achieve 100% purity and 99.99% is the closest refiners
can get.

Try again guardian. The Canada mint has been famously issuing 99.999%
(5-nines) coins since the 90s. Anyone familiar with gold knows this. At least
Google your facts before printing them.

And if you are really into gold as an investment, the Krugerrand is where it's
at. They are an interesting design choice. While only 91% gold/9% copper, they
are manufactured overweight so they still have exactly one troy ounce of gold.
The copper makes them stronger, better for use as currency than the more shiny
and decorative bars. Bars are for looking at. Rands are for buying things
under the table.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krugerrand](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krugerrand)

------
PoachedSausage
>Under almost every machine is what looks like a cat litter tray. But there
are no factory cats

I once worked for a manufacturer of biological measuring instruments that
utilised platinum for electrodes, the lathe used for machining and polishing
the platinum had a similar setup to catch dust. All platinum waste got weighed
in periodically, not with Bairds though.

------
scotty79
How much electricity do they use?

------
jamespo
I created a very early website in the 90s for Baird & Co, running under
Netscape Enterprise Server and Illustra/Webdriver. Graphically it was hideous!

------
TaylorGood
Impressive taking ~40% purity gold and refining it to 99%.

